# Do Dwarf hamsters need companionship?



## KloverBeans (Sep 30, 2014)

Our dwarf hamster Pepper passed away this morning, leaving his brother Salt rather lonely. Both were very close, we got them as a pair, and it was rumored they were brothers. But we obviously don't want to let Salt stay alone too long, so if we get a new dwarf, will they fight with one another? Or will a few introductions in neutral space deal with any aggression issues. Do Dwarf hamsters even have aggressions issues? Any advice would be welcome. ):


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I've heard once dwarf hamsters reach maturity they can become agressive and territorial. Unlike rats, hamsters really only tolerate company. If you do keep two then you need to have two over everything - two wheels, two bottles, two food dishes etc, and they need to be kept in a one level large cage, so that they can't get territorial over areas and levels. I've also heard it's very risky to intro hamsters when they are older.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I would advise you do not get another hamster. Generally speaking they do NOT get along.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

What kind of dwarf are you talking about? I ask because some people refer to Chinese hamsters as dwarfs - and Chinese hamsters are NOT dwarfs and should NEVER be housed together.

A "dwarf" hamster could be any of the following three species: Campbell Russian Dwarf, Winter White Dwarf, or a Roborovski Dwarf hamster. Robos are the most social of the three, I would say, and you can try introducing a buddy in if that's your type of hamster, but it's absolutely not a necessity. Campbells can do okay with or without companions, and you can try if you want to. Winter Whites will do absolutely fine alone.

The reason many dwarf hamster pairs work is because they're from the same litter and have been together since a young age, allowing them to bond. With most hamsters, a buddy isn't necessarily a requirement like it is with rats. Unless your remaining boy seems to be having issues being alone, I personally don't feel there's a need (depending on his species, how old he is, etc) to subject him to the stress of introductions.

If you are unsure of what species your hamster is, check this website: http://erinshamsters.wix.com/hamsters#!page3/cee5


----------

